# Orlando Magic: Preseason Schedule



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...-out-the-magics-2009-exhibition-schedule.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thank goodness the final game is on TV, thats usually the game when rotations are locked in and starters get decent minutes.


----------

